# Questions about the Duramax LMM



## PlowMan03 (Dec 31, 2003)

I have a friend that is looking at an 08 Chevy ec/sb duramax lmm. He asked me if I knew what they got for fuel mileage stock. I know there are a few guys on here that might have the answer to this question. He will be working the truck such as hauling a trailor, he said it doesn't have the plow prep package and asked if it was possible to put a plow on it. Is there anything else he should watch for if he buys this truck? I did do some searching but didn't come up with a good enough answer for him so I figured I would post this here.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Fuel mileage will vary depending on the load he is hauling. I have a tuner and exhaust so mine is a bit better. 13-16 city and 17-19 highway. I have larger tires tho too. As far as a plow, yeah he can put one on. I have the same truck as him and I had a Western 8'6" MVP on it. Now I have a wideout. It handles it just fine. No need to do anything to it except crank the Tbars a bit.


----------



## PlowMan03 (Dec 31, 2003)

Thanks Sullivan. He said it has 245s on it now and he said he wants to put 265s on if he buys it. What size are you running if you don't mind me asking, also what do you have for exhaust and tuner?


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

I run two different tire and wheel combos. I have stock 16 wheels with 265's for winter. Then in summer I run 17" H2 rims with 285/70/17 Bfg mud terrains. 

For a tuner I have an Edge Evo Race edition and a 4" MBRP turbo back stainless exhaust.


----------



## PlowMan03 (Dec 31, 2003)

Nice. Thanks for the info Sullivan. Sorry for all the questions as well.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Hey, no problem. That's what sites like these are for.


----------



## PlowMan03 (Dec 31, 2003)

Ain't that the truth. All you guys here are great to deal with.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

SullivanSeptic;1511454 said:


> I run two different tire and wheel combos. I have stock 16 wheels with 265's for winter. Then in summer I run 17" H2 rims with 285/70/17 Bfg mud terrains.
> 
> For a tuner I have an Edge Evo Race edition and a 4" MBRP turbo back stainless exhaust.


umm Pics Please !!!


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Ive posted them all over this site. I'll get some more with my wideout and new salt dogg shpe2000 vbox.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

What u want pics of? Hopefully not the exhaust. Its filthy from a badly leaking transfer case spitting fluid on it for the last year. But at least my truck has a nice undercoating on it now. Lol


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine has the same issue but is an older dodge.

Id like to see it in summer trim if possible, love those late model GMs


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

First one is a while ago. I still had decals, mouldings and badges. They are all off now. Second is from about a month ago. In true summer mode.


----------



## 09Daxman (Dec 24, 2009)

I have a 09 on stock 17s and towing my 24 ft enclosed trailer with my 87 rx7 in it going about 75ish I got 13.2 mpg. Empty going to Chicago i got 20.3 going there And coming back to mn I got 20.7. I have EFI live with a dsp5 tuned by nick At duramaxtuner dot com with a black mbrp turbo back exhaust. Pretty soon I'm going to be doing an egr delete, converter, And a trans tune. For the plow, well today I just hung a 8 foot fisher HD on it. Doesn't even drop an inch at full lift, all I have done to it is a rough country level lift on stock 265/70/17.


----------



## PlowMan03 (Dec 31, 2003)

Sounds like if he buys the truck he should do an exhaust system and a tuner or would he be better to keep it as is.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Awesome looking truck Sullivan! The center caps completely change those hummer rims.

Plowman03- any diesel needs the EGR system removed to be reliable and get better mileage. The Diesel engine was never designed to reburn soot.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks. I work the crap out of it. This truck has paid for itself two times over already. And only 108,000 miles on it.


----------



## PlowMan03 (Dec 31, 2003)

Thanks, when I talk to him I will let him know what he can do to get better mileage out of that truck.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

My 08 3500 just turned 100,000. Its stock, i get 15 around town, 19 highway!


----------

